# Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?



## martin_kn (22. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher Aal-Angler und wollte mal Fragen ob ihr die Aale gleich ausnehmt oder ob jemand auch die Aale erst am nächsten Abend ausgenommen hat? Wenn ja, wie stellt ihr sicher, dass der Aal nicht schlecht wird?

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge ...

Gruss Martin


----------



## delsol (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Wenn ich die Nachts fange lege ich die Tüte mit den Fischen in den Kühlschrank und nehme die aus wenn ich aufgestanden bin Und bis jetzt war noch keiner am stinken!
Gruß Tom


----------



## borland (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

ich habe mal gelesen, dass der verwesungsprozess schneller einschreitet (bzw. von den gedärmen ausgeht) wenn der fisch nicht schnell genug versorgt wird...

was jetzt schnell ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.

gruß

b.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Je schneller ausgenommen, desto besser die Qualität.

Was nicht heisst, dass man den Aal (je nach Temperatur und Lagerung) nicht auch am nächsten (Vormit)Tag ausnehmen kann. 

Aber wie gesagt: 
Besser wird er dadurch mit Sicherheit nicht..


----------



## antonio (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

wenn der fisch tot ist immer so schnell wie möglich ausnehmen und kühl lagern.

antonio


----------



## Bushmaster3k (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

ich versorge meine fische immer unmittelbar nach dem angeln,gehört für mich noch zum angeln dazu.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Bin auch eher ein Freund vom schnellen ausnehmen, nach dem Töten!

Bedenke bitte, dass u.U. auch mal die Galle verletzt sein kann, wenn Du den Fisch mit einem harten Schlag betäubt hast, oder der Haken sehr tief saß / sitzt - oder mal der Herz- oder Genickstich etwas großzügig geraten war und umliegende Areale mit verletzt hat!(ist mir schon passiert, woraufhin ich den fisch dann sofort ausnahm & mit viel Wasser gewaschen habe!).

...wenn die Galle ausläuft, dann kannst Du den Fisch vergessen!

Ich weiß, wie hart es manchmal ist, sich morgens nach einem langen Ansitz noch zu überwinden, Fische auszunehmen, aber die bessere Qualität ist es mir wert!

...ungenießbar wird er bei kühler Lagerung sicherlich nicht, aber besser ist halt´ es direkt zu machen!

Ernie


----------



## grazy04 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je schneller ausgenommen, desto besser die Qualität.
> 
> Was nicht heisst, dass man den Aal (je nach Temperatur und Lagerung) nicht auch am nächsten (Vormit)Tag ausnehmen kann.
> 
> ...



da spricht der Koch unter den Anglern  und recht hatter !!!


----------



## Student (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Steht nicht sogar in manchen Erlaubniskarten etc. als Vermerk dabei, dass die Tötung des Aales u.a. durch das sofortige Ausnehmen (inkl. Herz) zu erfolgen hat?

Mal abgesehen von der Qualität zum Essen sollte dieser Punkt nicht vergessen werden. Denn das Herz des Aales schlägt auch Stunden nach dem Genick-Stich noch. 

Ich kenne einige Leute, die den Aal erstmal hältern (macht Auwa bei Fisch&Fang übrigens auch), präferiere aber die sofortige Tötung. Alles andere finde ich weniger okay, gleichwohl es nicht überall verboten ist.

Aber ob der Aal nun bei einem Ansitz von Nachmittag bis Abend in der Tüte liegt (ausgenommen oder nicht) oder der Aal beim Nachtfang bis zum morgendlichen "Ausnehmen" im Kühlschrank verbringt, wird qualitativ keinen Vorteil zu Variante A aufzeigen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*



			
				Student;2458302[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Steht nicht sogar in manchen Erlaubniskarten etc. als Vermerk dabei, dass die Tötung des Aales u.a. durch das sofortige Ausnehmen (inkl. Herz) zu erfolgen hat?*[/COLOR]
> 
> Mal abgesehen von der Qualität zum Essen sollte dieser Punkt nicht vergessen werden. Denn das Herz des Aales schlägt auch Stunden nach dem Genick-Stich noch.
> 
> ...


 

Das habe ich noch nie gelesen.#c
Aber an vielen Gewässern ist das ausnehmen der Fische
verboten.Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig,als das 
zu Hause zu erledigen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## antonio (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

wo das hältern erlaubt ist, ist das die beste methode den fisch frisch zu halten.

antonio


----------



## delsol (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Ich habe mal versucht den Aal nachdem Herzstich aus zu nehmen aber dadurch das er sich noch bewegt ist das ein nerven aufreibendes specktakel:m


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*



delsol schrieb:


> Ich habe mal versucht den Aal nachdem Herzstich aus zu nehmen aber dadurch das er sich noch bewegt ist das ein nerven aufreibendes specktakel:m


 


Dazu geb Ich Dir mal was   ..... KLICK KLACK


----------



## Student (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nie gelesen.#c



Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es erst vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen habe...sobald bzw. falls ich es finde, mach ich ein Bild davon.

Der Link von ToxicToolz liefert auch die Begründung, Zitat Aalfreunde.de:



> Wer kann denn schon mit Sicherheit sagen, ob nicht das Hilfsherz im venösen System des Aalschwanzes den Aal noch über Stunden/Tage am "Leben" halten kann und er möglicherweise in dieser Zeit unnötige Qualen zu erleiden hat.



Aber es stimmt natürlich, dass man am Wasser nicht immer die Möglichkeit zum direkten Ausnehmen hat. Vielleicht ist es da ja sogar waidgerechter, den Aal wirklich im Eimer zu hältern und dann direkt zu töten und auszunehmen ?! |kopfkrat


----------



## delsol (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Und wieder was dazu gelernt#6


----------



## maredo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Hallo Thomas 9904, 
hast du mal eine objektive Blindverkostung vorgenommen oder wie hast  du die "Qualitätsunterschiede" festgestellt.

maredo


----------



## petipet (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Mir wär`s einfach unappetitlich Fischfleisch zu essen, wenn die Innereien (Leber, Milz, Galle und Verdauungstrakt usw. nebst schon eventuell angedauten Futter, wie vielleicht schnellverderbliche eiweißreiche Würmer, Krebse und Fische) länger wie unbedingt von Nöten im abgeschlagenen Beutefisch bleiben. 
Wie oft "kacken" mir noch springlebendige Dorsche ins Boot. Jeder kennt das. Und dieser unappetitliche Suppenbrei in ähnlicher Form befindet sich bestimmt auch am Ende des Verdauungsorgans der Aale - wenn er Nahrung aufgenommen hat.  
Für mich gibt es da nur eine Maxime: Ausnehmen so schnell wie möglich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Die Stulle (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aal erst am nächsten Tag ausnehmen?*

Klar sollte man allgemein Fische schnellsmöglich ausnehmen. 
Ich allerdings halte meine Fische über der Angelnacht auch im Eimer am leben. Morgens werden sie alle Zuhause per Aaltöter getöted und nachn schlafen nehme ich sie aus.
Das mache ich so weil meiner Meinung nach die Haut des Aals dann besser zu entfernen ist.

das sollte doch ok sein oder?


----------

